# MY 1972 Raleigh Superbe needs lights!!!



## keywestboy (Oct 31, 2012)

Well I decided to take my Superbe out of storage and get her back on the road...However, I discovered that in my youth I must have taken the headlight and rear light off the bike...So now I'm looking for a headlight and rear light to match up with the Dynahub...any ideas where I can find such a thing?? I looked at ebay and there's nothing...help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 31, 2012)

They usually appear as "Sturmey Archer" branded lamp sets. You need one with a switch, so a straight Miller-type won't work. They were generally not branded "Raleigh", but Sturmey. 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=190746094494

For example- that set has the under headlamp toggle switch. I had to get my last set shipped over from Britain. 

For modern, there's always the B&M Lumotec Classic






A retro looking lamp with LED guts for modern lighting.

http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/b&m-hl.asp


----------



## keywestboy (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks much! I put a bid on the light set from UK....I appreciate your help!!


----------

